# Stihl parts



## Shoesnsocks (Jan 25, 2018)

Do you have to Stihl parts through a dealer? I'm kinda disappointed if you do but o well. Does anyone know what brand of aftermarket cylinder and piston kits are a good quality?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 26, 2018)

You want genuine OEM Stihl parts? 

See your local authorized Stihl dealer.


----------



## Shoesnsocks (Jan 29, 2018)

1Alpha1 said:


> You want genuine OEM Stihl parts?
> 
> See your local authorized Stihl dealer.



I guess that's pretty legit of them to support the dealers.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Yeah, Stihl likes to have things done their way.


----------

